# depressed and sick, Help!!



## sickgrl22 (Oct 24, 2001)

I was diagnosed with IBS about 1 year ago. It is very so often, and bothers me every once in a while. I recently had a very bad pisode that lasted about 2 weeks. I am better wiht that, but now I feel very depressed and have a constant knot in my stomach. I hardly ever eat, I feel hungry but have this nervous feeling and I don't know why, I'ts almost like I am scared of food. I have lost ten pounds in the past two weeks and I am already a very petite girl. I have no health insurance right now sso i cannot see a doctor. I am weak and sick alot of the tim and fear that I am getting very depressed. Can someone please give me some advice or telll me if they have experienced this with thier IBS? E-mails welcome: mandyw103###yahoo.com thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

sickgrl22, your presentation is very common really. I highly suggest you read two books to start.The First Year IBS. http://www.firstyearibs.com/ And Dr Bolens Book http://www.irritablebowel.net/BreakingtheBonds.htm I would also as many here have take a look at HT. http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/ Eating gets better when you learn and figure out what is going on in IBS.Here is some top info on that for you. http://www.annenberg.net/TEN12/ibs_syllabus.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

Sounds a lot like you have bad anxiety. Many people mistake depression for anxiety, and though you may well have some depression as well, it sounds like you have a good dose of anxiety too. Anxiety feels like fear...but you don't actually know what you are afraid of. It can be really devestating.....but it sometimes helps to know that many others have IBS and anxiety. The more you experience the more you can overcome and feel less fear. Try to avoid catastrophic thinking and "what if" thinking. Your mind can really conjure up some scarey stuff if you let it...so don't let it. IBS can really be a pain, but it is not deadly in and of itself. Also, don't fear depression...that is like a self fulfilling propecy...try to dwell on happy thoughts and healthy goals. You are what you think about. There is a wealth of knowledge, help and support on this board.....don't be afraid to ask for it.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Sickgirl, I also suffer from anxiety, I was getting to the stage where I hated leaving the house, had panic attacks on public transport etc. I am currently on a low dosage of anti-depressants which helps anxiety, and as a result my ibs is more or less under control. I still get attacks but no where near as much as I use to. A lot of people here have also been helped by Mike's hynotherapy tapes, which eric has posted a link for you.My email address is tassie108###hotmail.com if you ever want to chat.Take careLinda


----------

